# Stick deodorant that is not sticky and gooey? Is it possible?



## FourMileFarm (Mar 1, 2008)

I have asked, begged, and pleaded  on all the lists and no one wants to share their stick deodorant recipe with me. 
I found one online and tried it - well that was a waste of ingredients!!! 
It turned out smelling good, and looking good, but went on sticky and left a sticky feeling that my guys dont like. 
I want it to be all natural for my son's sake. He has so many sensitivities!
Can anyone help me?????


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

haven't a clue and haven't even heard of making it. Very interesting


----------



## Patty13637 (Oct 26, 2007)

Wish I could help , would love an answer also.


Patty


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2009)

Have you tried googling it.. there are hundreds out there on the internet to try.. Make very small batches to start out with..I have never made it, so can't help personally
Barb


----------



## FourMileFarm (Mar 1, 2008)

My first batch was a recipe I had googled and it turned out gooey.

So I was hoping to find a recipe that someone here could verify that it actually was a GREAT RECIPE!! LOL

I did some more googling and found one that only calls for Coconut Oil, baking soda, and cornstarch. 

I made it this morning and if it turns out good I will post the recipe, should anyone be interested. Just from the way it feels on my fingers, I think it might be a winner! We shall see...


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2009)

the trick to making recipes and adapting them are learning what properties your ingreds do for your product...And then adjust or add to... or delete out of forumla and it is easy to make it your own..
Example Stearic Acid thickens lotions and cremes and other formulas, Cornstarch helps with greasy feeling... etc.. E-Wax binds things together... etc... 
Barbara


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Hmmm, corn starch and baking soda absorb moisture and eliminate odors. But the CO will just melt into your skin it seems. Please let us know if/how it works. I know some people who cannot use deodorants. ACV is an alternative. Yes, you smell like a salad for a few minutes. But once it dries the smell is pretty much gone.


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 27, 2007)

Isn't the perspiration odor caused by bacteria? I think I read that somewhere--is there some way to use some tea tree oil? I am not sure of all the properties of tea tree oil, I have heard that it is a good antiseptic--is that true or would it be too strong? Not a good thing here? I am interested in this also.


----------



## MysticHollowGoats (Nov 5, 2007)

My lady speed stick has hydrogenated soybean and hydrogenated caster oil, talc and corn starch in it and a few other not so nice sounding things. So I think the CO would work well and the addition of tea tree is a great idea! I am going to try this also.


----------



## FourMileFarm (Mar 1, 2008)

Oooooooh!! My guys like this recipe! 
*Not sure what's going to happen to it in warmer weather though.... yikes!* :/

You melt coconut oil, then add equal parts of baking soda and cornstarch. Just enough so it's barely thin enough to pour into your recycled deodorant container. Next time I will add tea tree oil to it, but didnt want to waste it on the first batch in case it didnt turn out good.


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2009)

Thats great..... 
Barb


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

very interesting


----------



## Narrow Chance (Oct 29, 2007)

FourMileFarm said:


> Oooooooh!! My guys like this recipe!
> *Not sure what's going to happen to it in warmer weather though.... yikes!* :/
> 
> You melt coconut oil, then add equal parts of baking soda and cornstarch. Just enough so it's barely thin enough to pour into your recycled deodorant container. Next time I will add tea tree oil to it, but didnt want to waste it on the first batch in case it didnt turn out good.


Is that thick enough to roll on? I'm interested in some sort of starting point on a recipe.

Did you ever find one?


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

I wonder if it would be better to use the CO with the higher melting point. I always get the other.


----------



## FourMileFarm (Mar 1, 2008)

The higher melting point CO would be a good idea!

I dont know if it would work as a roll on...

WHAT? A starting point? You mean exact measurements and stuff? *What's that?* LOL

I'll be sure to write them down next time! Sorry about that.


----------

